# Sunscreen for my face that won't clog my pores?



## LOCa (Jul 19, 2008)

I started wearng foundation young, in Mexico and the brand killed my face for my whole teenage years, nothing but ACNE. I recently got rid of ALL my ance. Took forever & a million days but finally.. Anyways, Now that my face is clear and pretty flawless I descided not to wear foundation anymore.... Where I live is always sunny and HOT as hell. So I need a good sunscreen, that won't clog my pores and doesn't stink. Anybody know of something worth trying? Price range doesn't matter.

Im in the UNITED STATES. The WESTcoast. 

THANKS!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 19, 2008)

The only really good sunscreen I've ever used is Elemis Liquid Layer SPF 30, specifically for the face. It's really lightweight and non greasy, absorbs quickly and doesn't leave you looking white/chalky like other sunscreens can. It also lasts all day on the skin, you don't need to reapply and it is water resistant. Elemis is also all natural, so all the products smell good and fresh.

The only downside is that it's $39 - but I do think it's worth it. You only need the tiniest amount and so the tube lasts forever. As with all Elemis products I have found so far! I LOVE their skincare too and have just invested in a course of their facials too.


----------



## alienman (Jul 19, 2008)

I use Shiseido Anessa Perfect UV Sunscreen and I have been raving about it to everyone who has ears to listen or eyes to read, lol.  

It goes on watery, but doesn't run down your face.  However, you have to apply it by holding the bottle straight to your face b/c it'll run between your fingers.

It's REALLY light and not greasy in the least.  Everything else I've tried, including those Neutrogena Dry-touch and the Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Sun Cream that everybody else says are light and non-greasy, feel heavy and greasy for me!  The Anessa, though, feels like nothing.  Plus, the dimethicone makes it an awesome primer for foundation!

This has become my HG sunblock.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 20, 2008)

*i live in southern cali and i swear by sofina perfect uv. amazing stuff. check out the reviews on mu...http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...fina/Sunscreen*


----------



## cheerios (Jul 20, 2008)

I get sunburned SO easily w/ super oily skin.  At Walgreens/Walmart you can get Neutrogena sunscreen in SPF 50 for about $7.  I have some acne but this sunscreen hasn't made my skin worse or given me blackheads.  OH!  Also, it smells like powder kind of.


----------

